# Bye Bye Babies



## GabyluvNoah (May 28, 2012)

I'm sorry MoMo and Michael. If only I never put those other fish in you would still be alive today. You guys were my first bettas (wasn't it obvious?)


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss! But MoMo and Micheal are swimming underneath the rainbow bridge, still loving you. ^.^


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of MoMo and Michael!


----------

